# Ice breaker



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I tried the new rig out on breaking ice 










the guy with me was having some issues and I had to give him shells after he went through the first box of his.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very nice!! It's rare to kill GoldenEye in my area. I've only killed 3 in my life in southeast ohio. We don't see them until late January. And it's usually far n few between.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! Those are pretty ducks. It looks like duck hunting is like a box of chocolates, I can’t wait for my first hunt!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Loved seeing and hearing the Goldeneyes busting along the shorelines at Pymatuning when I still hunted waterfowl. I never did shoot one as I heard that they weren't too good on the table. Do you eat yours? Do you prepare them any special way? 

Congrats on the great day on the water.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes I won't shoot it if won't eat it. We grind them up and make smokies out of them and they are just fine. You can't mistake that sound they make. I took a new guy out a few days ago and he had never heard them. He understands now.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Always loved those tough old divers. I swear I'd hear them a mile away, long before I could see them.


----------

